

Why have a desktop with icons and gadgets that is usually hidden behind app windows? - amichail

There must be a better way.
======
brianto2010
Usually, there is. Can you give us more information on your situation? What
exactly irks you about your window environment? Can you give us an example?

If you are running Linux, try switching to a Tiling Window Manager such as Ion
or XMonad. Tiling Window Managers maximizes the use of screen real-estate.
Imagine partitioning your screen into adjustable frames and each application
you run resizing itself to fit each frame. That essentially is what a TWM is.
That way, you don't overlap windows for different applications and you can
keep your icons handy. Does that help?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager>

If you want to see your icons, try putting them on your taskbar. I don't know
what you mean by 'gadgets', though.

~~~
amichail
I'm using Windows 7.

~~~
brianto2010
Try using Windows shortcuts. That way, you can see your entire desktop
quickly. I don't know if they will work or not for Windows 7, though.

Show the Desktop

    
    
      WIN + D
    

Minimize all windows

    
    
      WIN + M
    

Restore all windows

    
    
      WIN + SHIFT + M
    

_taken from_ <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000378.html>

Also (for Tiling Window Managers), take a look at WinSplit Revolution

<http://www.winsplit-revolution.com/home>

Did that help?

------
dgolden
Indeed, I basically just have a desktop background picture so so there's
something pretty slightly showing through translucent windows.

I used to just turn all icons off on the desktop, but recently I've started to
use XFCE's desktop-icons-represent-running-applications mode - to switch
between applications, I can hit the "show desktop" and select a different app.
So my "desktop" is pretty much just a very spacious and pretty hiding task
bar. Since I seldom have more than 10 or so GUI things running at once, the
desktop is still mostly empty of icons so doesn't look like crap when it shows
through.

